# My Biceps after 7 Months



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

Taken MY picture off...no point putting one one...people say its theres!!!


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

leek85 said:


> Please dont laugh!


what the hell is there to laugh about mate? looks fantastic!


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

it takes me ages to get results though...my bloody chest wont grow!!!!!


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

leek85 said:


> it takes me ages to get results though...my bloody chest wont grow!!!!!


i'm exactly the same with my arms mate,i have wrists under 6"s so once i'm lifting a decent weight my wrists are in agony..........your arm/arms really look good mate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dude, you have a big bicep, even got some cool vains in the arms as well.

Lookin good mate.


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

cheers buddy.


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

why dont you guys come down to southend and scream compliments at me whilst im working out!


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

leek85 said:


> why dont you guys come down to southend and scream compliments at me whilst im working out!


because that would be really really gay......like we were your boyfriends or something lol ound:


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

True....HIIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

leek85 said:


> Please dont laugh!....
> View attachment 5527
> 
> 
> ...


we wont laugh. not until you post the penis shot. very nice bicep by the way


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

trickymicky69 said:


> we wont laugh. not until you post the penis shot. very nice bicep by the way


lmao ound:


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

LMFAO....i did post a picture of my penis..its right next to the picture of my Bicep!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is a nice arm.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

leek85 said:


> LMFAO....i did post a picture of my penis..its right next to the picture of my Bicep!!!


 i have seen you on another forum. before you say i was on there for research purposes


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

nice bicep, luv the veins!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

v nice bicep dude... now to bring up the shoulder?


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

my shoulders are still being worked on....ill only put photos on here when im completely happy with the results....

thanks for all the compliments guys...i really appreciate it...sorry about the size of my penis....its made my life a misery!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice arm - got alot of potential there for the bicep, lucky [email protected]!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice bi mate lookin lean as also...sweet


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

leek85 said:


> why dont you guys come down to southend and scream compliments at me whilst im working out!


And you,ll have an excellent arm. And on the above point, you could ask Tatyana all you have to do is mention porn and she,ll start shouting at you, failing that she might let you take some pics of her aas, lol.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lmao

nice bicep, looks a bit like mine


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

cheers Carlos....promise...its mine...


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

John said:


> And you,ll have an excellent arm. And on the above point, you could ask Tatyana all you have to do is mention porn and she,ll start shouting at you, failing that she might let you take some pics of her aas, lol.


TATAYANA is a Southender...so id ask you nicely to leave her alone or ill get her to kick the S**t out of ya!!!!!

LMFAO!:beer1:


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey mate, quality bicep and forearm, well lean to looks like os map of britain lol

good work mate


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

good bicep mate.. keep up the good work


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

leek85 said:


> TATAYANA is a Southender...so id ask you nicely to leave her alone or ill get her to kick the S**t out of ya!!!!!
> 
> LMFAO!:beer1:


It went right over my head, and came across as blatantly rude?

I know where she is from, thats why i said she might help as you were going on about having no training partner!

I have never fought a woman before, although i suppose it may be fun.

And if your going to jump to her defence eveytime someone makes a joke, do her the justice she deserves and spell her name right at least !!!


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

GET HER!!!

(so northern!)


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

it was a joke...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I thought that, its one of those lost in translation things, no probs  .


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

cool...anyhow ya tats look f*****g amazing mate....


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

leek85 said:


> Please dont laugh!....
> View attachment 5527
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, but thats not your arm, i speak to both you and Adam online and that is Adams Bicep (want2beripped) from bb.com, He is 25-26 years old...

I am Sure you can build arms like that if you tried though mate, so keep on liftin, but i dont really have any respect for people who post fake pics.

See here -

Flex see them Biceps flexed! - Page 5 - Bodybuilding.com Forums

Bodybuilding.com Photo Gallery - July pumped biceps - Powered by PhotoPost

Nameless


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

all i can say is OUCH, and keep :lift: .


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

Nameless said:


> Sorry mate, but thats not your arm, i speak to both you and Adam online and that is Adams Bicep (want2beripped) from bb.com, He is 25-26 years old...
> 
> I am Sure you can build arms like that if you tried though mate, so keep on liftin, but i dont really have any respect for people who post fake pics.
> 
> ...


That's me!

Nameless told me about this... Whilst I'm complimented, I don't think it's very honest to pass yourself off as someone else and then invite them to come and visit you based on that picture.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ahh thats too funny!!!

man when people use other peeps pics its so lame :jerk:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

oh dear how sad.. hide your head in shame!


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

that truly is sad!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bump for leek!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats the point in posting other peoples pics and claiming they are you?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dannova12 said:


> that truly is sad!


i reconise u mate! i swear

did u use to go glyn?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

lame, neg rep awarded


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

he obviously admired the arm and the owner of it, it was wrong what he did but i,ll welcome him back if he wants to return.


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

John said:


> he obviously admired the arm and the owner of it, it was wrong what he did but i,ll welcome him back if he wants to return.


I don't think it's cool because he was hoping to meet people under a false pretense, but I'm flattered!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey ripped welcome to the board and nice arms.....

i like those biceps with the vains runnin through them like a road map.

Those look really cool.


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Hey ripped welcome to the board and nice arms.....
> 
> i like those biceps with the vains runnin through them like a road map.
> 
> Those look really cool.


Cheers, here's a couple more:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Actually, I think you will find that those are pictures of my calf and hamstring.


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Actually, I think you will find that those are pictures of my calf and hamstring.


lol!!!!

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killer bicep.

It looks out of perporton to the rest of your body.

Was it always like that?

Do you focus on just biceps?

I saw your other pics on the other board.


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Killer bicep.
> 
> It looks out of perporton to the rest of your body.
> 
> ...


Fair comment... yeah, they are a little out of proportion, but I don't train them harder. I'm a real hard-gainer and I guess my biceps are just less slow at responding than the rest of me is.

I am currently focussing on chest after focussing on back for a few months. My current split is: Chest; Back and Shoulders; Abs + cardio; Biceps, Triceps and Forearms; Legs; Abs + cardio - with a rest day in there somewhere! This is my new routines, I used to do more, but I think I was overtraining! :lift:


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

leek85 said:


> Taken MY picture off...no point putting one one...people say its theres!!!


wtf?!?! I can't believe you're still saying it's your pic! Okay... prove it... take a pic with your screen name written on your arm! Then you'll prove all those people wrong won't you?


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

There are some seriously sad people around these days!

Have you seen how good im looking after only 7 weeks! :lol:


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

DB said:


> i reconise u mate! i swear
> 
> did u use to go glyn?


DB - you talking about Glyn school ??

Leek ..............:crazy:


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

leek is this you, want2beripped has spent great deal of effort building muscle and you steal his glory. Why? people who lie get right on my tits.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BL1 said:


> DB - you talking about Glyn school ??
> 
> Leek ..............:crazy:


yes mate i am

know it?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Glyn is Welsh.

No point flaming this Leek guy any more - it's quite funny really, and he's has his cummupence. I don't complain when Raikey post quad shots of mine as his own, just because he has the legs of a six year old girl. Or when DB uses pictures of my cum over his girlfriend...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Glyn is Welsh.
> 
> No point flaming this Leek guy any more - it's quite funny really, and he's has his cummupence. I don't complain when Raikey post quad shots of mine as his own, just because he has the legs of a six year old girl. Or when DB uses pictures of my cum over his girlfriend...


 mg: I though the jizz was a bit pale


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Glyn is Welsh.
> 
> Or when DB uses pictures of my cum over his girlfriend...


LOL:blowme: :gun:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Glyn is Welsh.
> 
> No point flaming this Leek guy any more - it's quite funny really, and he's has his cummupence. I don't complain when Raikey post quad shots of mine as his own, just because he has the legs of a six year old girl. Or when DB uses pictures of my cum over his girlfriend...


yes but Timothy dear boy ....who better to use leg pictures of when claiming them as my own.?.....

i mean , you must have immense quads to hold your self at "sheeps fanny level" for hours on end when your out in the west field.........errr "walking the dog"........

bollox forgot you've moved!!

do they have sheep in "that London"


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

he,ll be able to find them on clapham common, Baz and Big will be there aswell.:love:


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Glyn is Welsh.
> 
> No point flaming this Leek guy any more - it's quite funny really, and he's has his cummupence. I don't complain when Raikey post quad shots of mine as his own, just because he has the legs of a six year old girl. Or when DB uses pictures of my cum over his girlfriend...


I agree with you timmy, but he then went on to say that he was removing his pics cos no one believed him... I was flattered, but he keeps pushing the point, and I've gotta respond! :gun:


----------

